# How many adoptive parents on PB?



## dcomin (Aug 2, 2008)

As the father of an adopted child, I'm curious to know how many adoptive parents are members of the PB. I think it would be awesome to see at a glance how God is blessing His church and demonstrating His grace toward us through the process of adoption among His people. 

If you have adopted one or more children, please check in here and, by all means, post a picture of your little one(s)...

I'll start...

This is Sam (age 6)...


----------



## Gryphonette (Aug 2, 2008)

*He's not precisely a "little one", being almost 18....*

....but my husband and I adopted our sixth child, Dmitry, from Russia in the fall of '03, when he was 13 years old.

Dmitry then:






Dmitry now (with his sweet babboo, Carolyn):


----------



## Grace Alone (Aug 2, 2008)

What a great idea! I will just briefly say that we have been blessed with two biological children and one precious daughter from China. She was adopted from Yueyang in Hunan province in 1996 at the age of 6 months. It was a rough road and one in which the Lord taught me much about patience and trusting him. Being newly reformed at the time, I was sincerely praying for an elect child! I'm sure some here can relate to that!

Here is Anna Grace, now 12 (taken a couple of years ago):


----------



## Grace Alone (Aug 2, 2008)

If any of you can help me understand how to upload a picture from my files on my computer in a decent size, I'd appreciate it. I did it as an attachment and it came up as a thumbnail for some reason. Those were the only instructions that I saw.


----------



## KMK (Aug 2, 2008)

I am in the process of adoption. It could be long one. I have 4 biochildren as well. This is our first adoption. I don't think it would be wise at this time to share any pictures, though.


----------



## Gryphonette (Aug 2, 2008)

*I'm thinking it needs to be in URL form.*

Have you a Flickr account? Or Photobucket? Upload it to one of those and you can get a linkable URL.



Grace Alone said:


> If any of you can help me understand how to upload a picture from my files on my computer in a decent size, I'd appreciate it. I did it as an attachment and it came up as a thumbnail for some reason. Those were the only instructions that I saw.


----------



## Grace Alone (Aug 2, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> Have you a Flickr account? Or Photobucket? Upload it to one of those and you can get a linkable URL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, all my pictures are in "My Pictures" within my documents on my computer. Thanks, though!


----------



## Jim-Bob (Aug 9, 2008)

*Let's hear it for adoption!*

My wife and I have been parents to our son Paul since he was 3 days old. He's now 12, entering seventh grade. We waited until the adoption was officially approved before his baptism. He made a profession of faith earlier this year.

Adoption is not an easy row to hoe, but it definitely is a blessing. 

If I ever figure out how to add a picture to a post I'll do so!


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 9, 2008)

We have three bio-children (with one on the way) and have adopted six: Judah (14 - Ethiopia), Esther (11 - China), Joseph (10 - China), Isaiah (9 - Eth), Elijah (6 - Eth), and Josiah (2 - Eth). That's all for now...

The Ethiopian boys just got here a week ago. Esther we got at 1 month of age, and Joseph we got at 7 months of age.

I'm working on the photos. I promise.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's all 9 in order of age






And another one at the Forbidden City. The brass pots used to hold water for fighting fires.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 9, 2008)

Amazing, Kevin. Praise God!!


----------



## Gryphonette (Aug 9, 2008)

*They are SO cute, Kevin! What terrific pix.*

Wow. That's all. Just.....wow. ;^)



kvanlaan said:


> Here's all 9 in order of age
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MMasztal (Aug 9, 2008)

We have twin 8 yr old boys we adopted at ae 5 1/2. Prior to that we had been foster parents for 2 years. 

The funny part is that many of my relatives have commented that the boys look a whole like me when I was there age. One of my wife's cousins jokingly implied I had a fling with the natural mother because they look so much like me.


----------

